# 93 Nissan Altima - Preliminary service repair (Gas issue)



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

Tomorrow I'm taking my car to get a gas leak that I seem to be having. The fuel is leaking from the driver rear side of the car which tells me it's the fuel tank. My questions are:

1. On average, how long does replacing a fuel tank take? Does it require replacing the tank as well as the pump or can I use the original pump with the new/used gas tank?

2. What else could the leak come from? Is there another gas filter in the rear by the pump? I'm also assuming it could be a loose pipe.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Praetorian_1975 said:


> Tomorrow I'm taking my car to get a gas leak that I seem to be having. The fuel is leaking from the driver rear side of the car which tells me it's the fuel tank. My questions are:
> 
> 1. On average, how long does replacing a fuel tank take? Does it require replacing the tank as well as the pump or can I use the original pump with the new/used gas tank?
> 
> ...



Have you traced down where the leak is coming from first? I might be a gas line.


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Have you traced down where the leak is coming from first? I might be a gas line.



Turned out to be a loose line to the tank. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 94altimase (Sep 3, 2005)

also replace the injector o ring seals. i had that happen where alot of gas was leaking out of 2 injectors and it was giving me some problems. i bought new seals from the dealer for 10 bucks its a good investment before you end up having problems in the long run.


----------

